# Those with DecoNetwork sites



## John Wilson

Ok I've posted a fresh link here in the hope of some feedback

All those that have signed upto deco network system and having problems... what are you doing to solve them? apart from *****ing on here and other places?

They have a forum which is rather sparse and i'm sure if everyone started using it then it might be alot more help to each other

www.forum.deconetwork.com

Secondly they have the Q&A sessions via webex once a week, I've been on a few and always found there to be a lack of members trying to get help for there sites

I do believe that this is a great product but just lacks a little support to get it off the ground fully so together i'm sure we can help each other somehow 

Cheers for reading people


----------



## Daniel Slatkin

at first we looked to piki/Deco network for support and help, but a lack of any true service for example finding out about the merger second hand through this forum. Not to mention the constant change in priority and direction the system has taken has led to a general lack of consumer confidence. I think they had a great idea that unfortunately lost its direction when they merged with wilcom. In the last couple of months it has grown increasingly harder for you to get people to sign up as affiliates because they have already had a bad experience using the software through another provider. I have always wished the guys at piki/deco network the best of luck, but I can help them build and develop their system or I can putt my time money and energy into the development of my own back up system. I think piki is unfortunately not going to survive in the long run and this is sad because eventually they will get it all worked out and it will be a truly great tool, but I am afraid they will have done far to much damage to their reputation by then. But to answer your question we spent a lot of time developing our support system to go with what piki supplies us with, we have our own community portal, and forum, we constantly send out e-mails to our affiliates giving them seo and marketing tips. It is just not worth my energy to get involved in piki/deco beta testing development, at least not while I am paying for it.


----------



## Riderz Ready

We have been with Piki nearly from the very beginning. They do have serious issues with communication and in fact I had no clue there was a weekly Q & A webinar. We have been waiting for the portal for what seems forever and still have hopes it will come to light. We received a beta agreement from Brenden a couple weeks ago, returned and decided to follow up to determine if the portal beta was to be available soon and received an out of office reply - he is gone for the next month. Makes no sense to me but it is a great concept and feel Greg and the team can make it happen.

As far as their future - I see no one even coming close to what they can achieve. Surely there is past issues they need to overcome but in reality this market is so new that the surface is only being scratched. If you remember back to when Microsoft released Windows it made this situation look like a walk in the park. No one felt Microsoft would recover yet the market demanded the technology and the rest is history. There are two key advantages Piki has on the market. First, the system was design from the foundation up as an affiliate system. Everyone else is trying to glue a solution together. Second, they are the only solution that has evolved beyond the point of using a very crude development paltform - Flash. This provides them so many more options as technology evolves. The 1000's of man hours it would take to simply get to where they are now requires such a large capital investment that I doubt many will take the leap into the market. Instead you will see many of the simple on-line design system that are popping up daily. with that all said - it is up to Wilcom to give Greg and the team the direction and the resouces to make this what it should be. Time will tell.


----------



## Daniel Slatkin

We also had no Idea there was a weekly Q&A.


----------



## Riderz Ready

Daniel Slatkin said:


> We also had no Idea there was a weekly Q&A.


 
maybe it is only for newer clients as they are not as big of trouble makers - lol


----------



## Daniel Slatkin

And even worse now that everybody is switching over to IE 8 they have to refresh every page to get them to display correctly.


----------



## John Wilson

Daniel Slatkin said:


> We also had no Idea there was a weekly Q&A.


Log into the manage fulfillment system, down the left hand side it's marked "Training & Services" select Live Q&A Sessions


----------



## Daniel Slatkin

Not on those of us who's sites have never been upgraded.

This is just another example of the lack of customer service and follow through after the sale. It would at least be nice to be offered upgrades.


----------



## Bostonteeparty

Wow

Thanks for this info.

I have been using a couple of their shops and am taking a while to get to where I want to go. 

Those webenars will be a great help.

I have logged onto their site and into the forums.

I think they should have a site that is all about the shops.

I know you make your money by printing the goods - the shops will woek great if I can get it right. That way we will all win.

They have so many tools -it is taking me a while to get my head around all the bits.

I love the way a customer gets their own section and can easily reorder. I would like a few more tools to market to my existing customers, but I guess that will be down the line


----------



## Riderz Ready

After a small elf showed me what the Piki portal really will do I am confident my wait and anyone else's wait through these challenging times will be more then worth it. It truly is the CafePress/Zazzle for the small guy. The portal will allow you to offer to those that find opening and maintaining their own store too dificult the ability to list items in a gallery just like Zazzle and CafePress. You now have a solution for everyone. There is so much more to the portal and all of our patience will be rewarded.


----------



## John Wilson

Bostonteeparty said:


> Wow
> 
> Thanks for this info.
> 
> Those webenars will be a great help.
> 
> I have logged onto their site and into the forums.


I suggest using there forums as much as you can to force them to help out more and hopefully the forum will become a self help guide in the end up

Also register your interest in the webenars with some input on this thread here http://forum.deconetwork.com/comments.php?DiscussionID=1238&page=1#Item_2


----------



## John Wilson

once again people I urge you to register on the forum and use it 

forum.deconetwork.com


----------



## Bostonteeparty

Hi John

I have been using the forums and they are helpful. 

I am very kken on the portal idea. Is there any place to view it?


----------



## John Wilson

Just a heads up for people

There is now new webex dates online but there is one today/tomorrow depending where in the world you are

Session dates: Wednesday, June 3, 2009
Starting time: 8:00 am, GMT +10:00, Australia Eastern Standard Time (Sydney)

https://wilcom.webex.com/mw0305l/my...ID=1041926817&needFilter=false&siteurl=wilcom


----------



## American logoZ

What's the latest with DecoNetwork? I'd like to hear from someone who has signed up with them recently, as well as someone who has been through the rough times with them. At this point, is it worth it?


----------



## MarcosUP

Hi!

It has been almost a year since complains about piki/deco start to pop up. I'm really new to this, have just saw their product, and I'm very excited! But all this problems got me thinking if it really delivers what it's suposed to.

Anyone have more feedbacks about it?


----------



## brenden

Hi Marco,

Thanks for your interest. We've made a lot of progress with DecoNetwork over the past year and version 2 has received a lot of great feedback. Still a lot more new features and improvements to come with a new update due in a few days time actually but that's our plan - to build steady regular updates focused on feedback from the market.

If you have any direct questions about what DecoNetwork can do please feel free to post here in the forum so we can answer in the public domain and hopefully everyone can benefit.

Many thanks.


----------



## MarcosUP

Brenden,

Thank you! It's nice to hear that things are working fine with Piki/Deco. I wish more users could tell us about what they are thinking.


----------



## American logoZ

Here are my questions re DN:

1. I want a site where maybe there is a welcome screen identifying me and offering hats for sale, along with the ability for the customer to choose embroidery designs or upload their own. From there, I would like to have password-protected links to sites created for specific customers (one site per customer) where customer's employees can order customer-approved merchandise decorated with customer-approved artwork, pay for it, order & money sent to me, I fulfill the order and deliver. Can DecoNetwork do this? 

2. Where are some existing active sites and users I can look at and speak with (sites like I mention above)?

3. Please explain what is - to me - your very complicated pricing structure and how it would apply to my example above. Any discounts for existing Wilcom customers?

Thanks!


----------



## brenden

MarcosUP said:


> Brenden,
> 
> Thank you! It's nice to hear that things are working fine with Piki/Deco. I wish more users could tell us about what they are thinking.


I also Marcos! I actually have requests from users to hide that they are running a DecoNetwork site because they don't want their competitors to know, which you can understand if you feel you have an advantage. This is possible btw, so no one needs to know your site is a DecoNetwork site - though we'd like the flag flown 

We do have a dedicated deconetwork forum which anyone is welcome to join or simply read what others are saying. There is a link from our main site. We also posts general help and tips there too but make sure you keep posting here also as there is a lot of great info in this site!


----------



## brenden

Hi American LogoZ,

At the moment we don't support pricing by user where you give X discount by Y user login but this has been a common request so something I'm confident we will introduce.

You can look at some active sites from our page. Visit our main website and select Stores > Featured stores. You can grab the link from my signature.

These are real sites from real customers.

Some I would recommend to look at:

Welcome To My Visual Promotion Dot Com | Bulk Discounts| Factory Direct | No Minimums | T-Shirts | Hoodies | Online Shopping| Free Shipping $50.00 or more | Ships in 48 Hours | Create Your Own Custom Promotional Product!
Stinky Monkey Brand
Online Shirt Stores - Sell T Shirts Online Sell My T Shirts T Shirt Website Templates
teeshirtee

This is a good example of a site that has been embedded into another site with an iFrame: Gear - 1Eyed Eel

As DecoNetwork site is a whole website, not just shopping cart and designer, each site can looks different though their own customization.

*Confusing pricing* - I 100% agree and this has been removed since version 2 was released.

The pricing is now a simple monthly subscription (with no yearly commitment) and a transaction fee when you get an order.

Fee's depend on the plan:

Affiliates (top level with unlimited number of stores): $99 p/m
Solo Plus (all functions but just one store): $79 p/m
Solo (simply website with one store): $49 p/m

Transaction fees scale down as you sell more. It starts at 6% and goes down to 2% per order:

 Annual Retail Sales
​  Percentage
​ $0 - $10,000 > 6%
$10,001 - $25,000 > 5%
$25,001 - $50,000 > 4%
$50,001 - $250,000 > 3%
$250,001+ > 2%

These fees cover all the site including hosting, bandwidth, shopping cart, designer, back-end order management, etc.

I hope I've answered your questions and feel free to asks more.

Have a great weekend - it's a chilly one in Sydney this morning!

btw, anyone going to Atlantic City ISS? I have never been to that show... I hear its set to be as big as Orlando this year.


----------



## American logoZ

Thank you for your post. Sounds like DN is not quite what I'm looking for.


----------



## brenden

Hi,

Thanks for getting back. If it's not to much to ask would you be able to share what you hope to achieve with your site and maybe we can clarify if this is possible or not or steer you in the right direction.

Cheers.


----------



## MarcosUP

Brenden,

One more question: I've talked to Nency, and she said that currently there are some parts of the site that can't be translated.

There are any plans to suport other languages? 
I could use the site in english for some time, but I wish that this could be changed someday.


----------



## brenden

Hi Marcos,

What Nency would be referring to is the the back-end management tools (the application). The front end of DecoNetwork is a website shop front and this can be translated by you.

The short answer is yes, we are translating at the moment and languages are due this year. I'd be interested in your feedback on preferred languages.


----------



## American logoZ

brenden said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for getting back. If it's not to much to ask would you be able to share what you hope to achieve with your site and maybe we can clarify if this is possible or not or steer you in the right direction.
> 
> Cheers.


I want a welcome page which introduces my company and offers hats for sale to the general public - including a way for the customer to design their own hat, place the order, and pay for it. Then I want a sign-in area where employees from specific companies (customers) can sign in and see a catalog of company-approved blanks & artwork, pick out what they want, order it, and pay for it. So if I work for XYZ Corp and I want a new embroidered polo with the XYZ logo, I can log on and buy it. And as the embroiderer, I know they are authorized to order that logo, because they have the correct password - and I know it's okay to put that particular logo onto that particular shirt because XYZ has already approved it. But no one at XYZ has to mess with taking orders or collecting money - and they also don't have to worry with me peddling my goods up and down their hallways.


----------



## MarcosUP

Hi Brenden,

You mean that the "management store" pages can't be translated? Good to know you are working on it. I love to have the system interface in portuguese-BR! If you need some help with it, just let me know!


----------



## brenden

Hi Marcos and American Logoz,

Sorry for slow reply. Busy week last week and I am a stay-at-home dad on Monday's. A wonderful day of the week for me 

Indeed multi-languages are on the way with some planned for this year. Not Portuguese at this stage but your offer is very appealing. Shoot me a PM with your contact details so we can discuss.

And yes I was referring to the management store section. This is the application side which we don't allow customer translation, but you can translate the front-end of your store.

A. Logoz - I forwarded you email to our US team so our local can talk with you on the phone about your direct query in the email.

Certainly part 1 of your request is possible where you have your product catalogs online and customers can browse, select products, buy, etc.

At the moment we don't support prices by logged in user so all prices are the same for any user. A request we've had more of recently and are working towards.


----------



## ADJ

Hi Brenden,

I have been reading your posts on the forum, and they have been really helpful, so thanks!

I want to launch a new site in a Latin american country, and there is a bit of an issue with the Payment Gateway, I understand that you only use Paypal. In my country e-commerce is not done via paypal, it is done mainly in four ways, Credit card, debit card, wire transfer, and bank deposit. 

The way it works with wire transfers and bank deposits is, people either wire transfer online or go to the bank to make a deposit, and they then introduce the voucher or transfer code into the shopping cart. This is done this way because many people don't have credit cards and/or bank accounts!

It is really important for us that we can customize the payment system because if not we would be narrowing the amount of consumers. Since customers will need to place the transfer/voucher code in the shopping cart, transaction fees will not be altered.

Thanks you
ADJ


----------



## brenden

Hi ADJ,

I understand RE PayPal. In Australia it is also a bit unknown and not overly used. PayPal does infact allow the use of credit cards. Just think of PayPal as a payment gateway where you can use your credit card or a PayPal account if you have one to buy goods. More info can be found in this Tshirtforums posts: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t112710.html

With regards to non-PayPal payment gateways: In version 2.03 released just few weeks back we introduced a new payment gateway APPS (Atlanta Pacific Processing Systems - Atlantic-Pacific Processing Systems, Inc. > Home). Full Tshirtforums press release here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-industry-news/t112474.html

In an email dialog with APPS earlier this week they confirmed they support countries in South America. In fact, they seem to have a global network in the Americas, Asia, Europe and even down here in Australia.

I'd first confirm direct with APPS to ensure they support the exact countries you are interested in. If you let me know I can do this for you.

With regards to bank deposit or wire transfer - In DecoNetwork you can set up 'external payment' options where upon checkout the customer selects either Credit Card, PayPal, Bank Deposit or Wire Transfer for example. You set them up and you name them. You then enter instructions into the external payment method which is presented to the buyer if they elect that payment method. They follow these instructions such as 'please deposit payment into account #1234567.

In your DecoNetwork system the order will be flagged as 'Awaiting Payment'. Once you receive the payment you can log into DecoNetwork and mark the order as 'payment received'.

The 'Awaiting Payment' status prevents the order from being printed by mistake as you have not been paid yet!

I hope this info helps.

Cheers.


----------



## DonegalTs

hi iv been looking into using deconetwork for a while now and iv been trying to find out all I can about it. I have to say the comments about the problems people have had has definitly put doubts in my mind. I do however really like what is on offer so i have not given up on it! I did however get in touch with them recently and have still not got any replys. anyway I was wondering if anyone could tell me is there still a problem with this system and internet explorer?


----------



## brenden

Hi DonegalTs,

I'm sorry you didn't get a reply to your queries. Feel free to contact me direct or post here and I will do my best to answer your question.

Cheers.


----------



## DonegalTs

wow that was quick!! can you answer my question about internet explorer?


----------



## brenden

Hi DonegalTs,

Sorry completely missed that last part. Apologies!

The system is functional on Internet Explorer 8. I do not recommend IE 6 as it is to old and lacks the technology to use modern dynamic websites like DecoNetwork.

Many website developers and applications are dropping support of Internet Explorer 6 for the multiple issues it has. (Security, lack of ability to render modern sites, etc) Some interesting blog articles to read are Google Agrees: IE6 Must Die and YouTube to Drop Support For IE6 Starting Next Month.

I personally recommend FireFox for browsing in general. It is so much faster than IE for any time (Google, DecoNetwork, Mashable, etc. It's my poison of choice 

Do you have any specific questions about Internet Explorer compatibility so I can ensure I a have addressed the exact problem you experienced.


----------



## indigoschild28

Please forgive me if this post is in the wrong section but as you can see...im a newbie

I have gone to the Deco site and have spoken with a sales rep directly regarding this however I would like additional advice.

I design tshirt and things for a womens football league . My tshirts are printed out by a company who uses the deco system. For the most part, I was ok with this printer and used them often. I recently found out about the deco system and that this company was apart of it so I did a little research trying to figure out if it was best for me to sign on as an affilaite of the printing-promotions company or to do the subscription thing directly with deco and start my very own program. Of coarse the sales person told me it would be best to sign up direct with deco but after checking out the affiliate program from the printing...it seems I can now get wholesale cost of the same printed shirts I paid retail for this entire time. If i pay for the subscription, yes, I can have others sign up under me as an affiliate but i still have to go back to the same printer to have my shirts printed out and then pay retail for them..(unless i still sign on as an affiliate with them as well) which is like double work right..just for wholesale price?

So i signed up as an affiliate on the site that is lapart of deco and now I can get the wholesale cost AND let them take care of all the printing, orders and payments and just take the commission.

My questions is..other than the fact that I can have affiliates under my belt...what would be the advantages of me signing up direct with deconetwork vs as an affiliate of the printing company I already use directly? If i signed up with deco direct..wont I just be doing double duty...meaning now im taking the orders direct from my customers and then going in and re ordering through the printing company. Is there some major discount once i am apart of deconet. that I cannot see? Remember, im just the designer...and I dont print shirts.

Whats the best direction for me to go? Cant i just open up several affiliate sites with this same company? Why go with deco directly?

Please help...hope i wasnt too confusing. BTW i use Myvisualpromotions as my printing company. It seems to be recommended a lot by Deco when asked what there favs are. I however think there customer service is slightly lacking but they are fast to ship and in the next state over so i get my items within two days max!


----------



## brenden

Hi indigoschild28,

The question of going direct with your own DecoNetwork fulfillment system vs. being an affiliate is simply down to your needs.

If you can find a DecoNetwork fulfillment center that has app the products you need and are happy with the price then linking to a DecoNetwork fulfillment center is a great way to kick-start a business with no up-front capital needs for stock or printing.

Of course you are bound by the products your Fulfillment center has and by the prices they set but I am sure if you contact your Fulfillment center direct they would be more than happy to work with you on new product ideas.

By going direct with your on DecoNetwork fulfillment center you will have more control over what products you can sell plus of course the pricing. But as you stated if you don't have the printing machines you will still need to source a printer.

Also as a Fulfillment center you can grow your own network of affiliate stores and sell apparel to them at wholesale prices.

Myvisualpromotion are a great group so you are in goods hands


----------



## LODclothing

Hi, I have to say that this is one of the most informative threads I've read. My question: I've already got a merchant credit card processing account that can be integrated into a site, is that possible using deco?
Chris


----------



## brenden

Hi Chris,

DecoNetwork integrates with various payment gateway systems depending on the region.

Which one do you use?


----------



## djohana

If you are doing all the fulfllment yourself and have the equipment then yes it would be better to sign up with deconetwork directly....

I have signed up with them couple months ago, I still haven't been able to sell because I myself haven't had time to finish the way I want my product to look....

But I have to say I never had a problem with them. Any issues I had they replied right away and helped me in all possible way.

They keep on improving there site and making it better and easier which makes me happy.

I been ripped of before with other companies and when I found this company at a Tradeshow I was excited. I gave it a try and I like it, especially all the things they offer. 

Best thing you can change the look of your website.

Well, that is my opinion. I think they are a good company and for what they offer compared to other companies you can't go wrong....


----------



## jay2

sorry for chipping in, so the only thing left we have to work for is to deliver / ship the products to our customers.
I saw the *clip art* application for online designers, is it possible that we (personally) include a range of our personal designs into the *clip art* section for a more variety of choices? (i understand that consumers can also upload their image under *your image* tab)


----------



## brenden

Hi Jay,

Chip in anytime  That's what the forums are for.

To answer your question - Absolutely. DecoNetwork comes with 15,000+ designs that you can use on your site or you can upload your own collections.

You can play around with a demo site at Wilcom DecoNetwork Demo Store and you will see I have a mix of store designs and stock designs.

(Wilcom DecoNetwork Demo Store for the front page of the site)

Also a Fulfillment Center can add to the generic collection of stock designs and all their stores can use these designs. However, a store can also upload their own collection to store-level designs which only that store can you.

Finally when a customer uploads a design to place on a product it will remember that design for that customer only so when they return in the future that customer will see their designs in their "My Designs" section.


----------



## jay2

brenden said:


> Finally when a customer uploads a design to place on a product it will remember that design for that customer only so when they return in the future that customer will see their designs in their "My Designs" section.


Hi Brenden,

Thanks for your prompt reply.
I was just wondering, if we're able to delete any images or designs uploaded by customers? (In the case of any infringement of copyrights etc)


----------



## indigoschild28

brenden said:


> Hi indigoschild28,
> 
> Also as a Fulfillment center you can grow your own network of affiliate stores and sell apparel to them at wholesale prices.
> 
> Myvisualpromotion are a great group so you are in goods hands


Thank You...this is what I was thinking already. Oh, in regards to MVP..there printing is great but there customer service is severally lacking and they NEVER get back to me though email If I wasnt an affiliate getting wholesale prices...i would NOT be with this company. Wishing I could find another fulfillment center who actually cares about its customers.


----------



## Allen6195

Since the latest version of deconetwork websites has been released, March - April - June - September I have not noticed complaints like I was reading 1 1/2 years ago, does this mean the software has improved?

Also, if anyone can tell me these answers it would surely help me.

1. My product has 'special packaging' which must be an option, can this be setup as special options using deconetwork affiliates website package?
2. Is there a way to setup a 'minimum order' requirement which flags customer until the minimum order requirement is reached?
3. Can I edit the product details - product information popup per product type?
4. If I wish to use a background image to further customize my store, do I have access to upload the image file so that CSS will recognize it's location?
5. Can I add a Jquery or Video to my home page (is there a way to upload the files)?

Finally, how do we know this company is going to remain in business for the long-term future since our entire business model will rely upon them?

Thank you so very much!


----------



## brenden

Hi Allen,

I hope I can answer each of your questions adequately:

*#1 'Special packaging' shipping options:*
Not 100% sure of your question here but if you are asking can you create your own shipping profiles and prices by different product types then yes you can have shipping price method for t-shirts and another for iPhones because they require special packaging therefore costs more. And yes I did mean to include 'iPhone' as a product. While DecoNetwork is tailored for custom decorated apparel you can sell non-decorated products like iPhones, notebooks or anything really.

*#2 Minimum quantities:*
Yes. You can set a minimum quantity for a product type (i.e. all t-Shirts) or for a particular product (i.e. Gildan 5000)

*#3 Edit product details:*
Absolutely! While we pre-configure all products with the information as supplied by the product vendor you can edit any of the information to match the language you want to portray on your site.

*#4 Uploading background images*
You have full access to upload files and customize our skin completely with the Solo Plus and Affiliates level of DecoNetwork. That's how sites such as Under Construction and Stinky Monkey Brand were able to customize their store.

*#5 Adding jQuery and Video to your site:*
Yes you can also do this in a similar way to #4. You can edit the CSS or HTML and insert your jQuery or upload your video.

*Will Wilcom be around:*
Wilcom has been developing software solutions for the decorated garment industry since 1980 with over 200,000 customers in over 170 countries. We are actually celebrating our 30th anniversary this year! So I can assure you Wilcom is a well grounded and established company with an extensive presence in the industry, and we are not going anywhere! We like what we do to much 

Our head office is based in Sydney, Australia backed by a global team with offices and facilities in the US, UK, Tunisia and Japan. Frequently when people visit our office they are surprised just how big a company we are so if you are ever in Sydney I gladly invite you to drop by!

Again I hope I've answered your questions but please reply back if you have any more.


----------



## Allen6195

By "Special Packaging"

User chooses Product: Tshirt 
User Chooses Color: White
User Chooses Size: Medium
User Chooses Quantity: 1

User then has a choice of two different packaging types:

Packaging option #1 may include 4 color pens (should display a picture of that packaging)
or
Packaging option #2 may included 2 paint pens (should display a picture of that packaging)
or
No Packaging (meaning they are ordering a shirt but no special packaging or pens to be included).

Also, When user creates the design and clicks to 'email it', can a picture of the 'packaging choice' be included along with the design?


----------



## brenden

Gotcha! 

Thanks for the explanation.

We can achieve in principle want you want by inserting an image into the product description and using custom fields to select a product packaging option.

You can also set price modifiers for each option. i.e. Pack 1 adds $10, pack 2 adds $5 and pack 3 has no extra charge.

See Wilcom DecoNetwork Demo Store for a quick demo.


----------



## Allen6195

Yes that would work, thank you! ....

Also, When user creates the design and clicks to 'email it', can a picture of the 'packaging choice' (description) be included along with the design?


----------



## brenden

Hmm a good point. It doesn't work this way now but I can easily add a development task to allow this.

It will give the receiver of the email more information about the product also. I'll raise this now. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## John Wilson

Yeah it seems like most of the early problems have gone, anyone in the UK seen a great difference in the "regional" options?


----------



## Allen6195

I am trying to insert an image into the product description (decorated product settings) and the code I used is







which I think is the proper code to use but,

the problem is "I Don't Know The Path To The Image I Uploaded"? 

I also don't know how to delete images uploaded by mistake.

Also when I use my own domain name this will likely affect this.

Can you help?


----------



## subprinting

to open the fckeditor go to website pages and configure a page click on insert/edit image 
click browse server
upload a file or select a file you have already uploaded
you will see the path in the URL box /uploads/10632413/Image/logoNEW.png
now open a new window and type your domain name into it and add the above path after it
http://mywebsitehere.com.au/uploads/10632413/Image/logoNEW.png

if your image loads you have the correct path which you can use in your code

*note you cannot delete files you have uploaded as they are using a 3rd party program the function is not yet available, the feature has been requested though

Cheers
Brad


----------



## Allen6195

subprinting said:


> to open the fckeditor go to website pages and configure a page click on insert/edit image
> click browse server
> upload a file or select a file you have already uploaded
> you will see the path in the URL box /uploads/10632413/Image/logoNEW.png
> now open a new window and type your domain name into it and add the above path after it
> [media]http://mywebsitehere.com.au/uploads/10632413/Image/logoNEW.png[/media]
> 
> if your image loads you have the correct path which you can use in your code
> 
> *note you cannot delete files you have uploaded as they are using a 3rd party program the function is not yet available, the feature has been requested though
> 
> Cheers
> Brad


Hi Brad:

I did as you said, used the appropriate opening and closing brackets and the correct path as you described. 

The sytax/code is visible on the description page (not any image) yet when the path is put into the browser address bar, the image does appear, the path is correct.

This is the description page where the code is visible but not the image: 

[url=http://signashirt.deco-apparel.com/shop/product/1458588]SIGnaShirt Specialties :: Happiness Is... SKATING![/url]

I don't see any spaces or problems myself.

Thank You,
Allen


----------



## kristimck

Hi Allen, 

Im sure Brad will get this one sorted for you  but you may also like to submit your questions to the DecoNetwork User forums which are actively monitored by DecoNetwork support staff and other store owners.

Wilcom DecoNetwork Help > Home


----------



## subprinting

use this code

<img alt="" src="http://signashirt.deco-apparel.com/uploads/10685493/Image/Paint/desc_paint.jpg" />


----------



## Allen6195

subprinting said:


> use this code
> 
> <img alt="" src="http://signashirt.deco-apparel.com/uploads/10685493/Image/Paint/desc_paint.jpg" />


Sorry:
Nope, that still doesn't work....

Allen


----------



## subprinting

works on my site?

check the screen shots to make sure you have the code right

















if that does not work you click
insert image icon









click browse









select your image









click ok, it will insert your image for you.


----------



## subprinting

if that does not work, send the guys a support request via email and you should get an answer pretty quickly, i normally get a reply and solution within a day


----------



## Allen6195

subprinting said:


> works on my site?
> 
> check the screen shots to make sure you have the code right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if that does not work you click
> insert image icon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> click browse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> select your image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> click ok, it will insert your image for you.


Hi:

I am referring to the Decorated Store Products > Decorated Product Settings > Description. 

It requires the use of BB Codes, it does not have an insert image button, only a 'description' box with bb codes supported. 

The product description page is here: 

SIGnaShirt Specialties :: Happiness Is... SKATING!

This is why I was sticking to the tags as described for this particular 'decorated/store/description' area. 

It is supposed to support the use of [img] tags.

Thank you, Allen


----------



## subprinting

sorry missed that part..


----------



## brenden

Hi all,

For BB code it is :

[img={img}] 

so: 

[img=http://www.signashirt.deco-apparel.com/uploads/10685493/Image/Paint/desc_paint.jpg] 

Allen I've replied to your DecoNetwork help website post at: Image Does Not Appear in Product Description


----------



## Allen6195

subprinting said:


> sorry missed that part..
> 
> considering no bbcode works i say they have a bug


Hi: Thanks, I did send a support request.
Thanks though... Allen


----------



## dmfelder

Another consideration: find another shirt fulfillment company.  There are other services comparable to DecoNetwork that offer full website solutions linked with print on demand fulfillment. Many cost less and don't take a percentage of your sales.


----------



## Allen6195

brenden said:


> Hi Allen,
> 
> I hope I can answer each of your questions adequately:
> 
> *#1 'Special packaging' shipping options:*
> Not 100% sure of your question here but if you are asking can you create your own shipping profiles and prices by different product types then yes you can have shipping price method for t-shirts and another for iPhones because they require special packaging therefore costs more. And yes I did mean to include 'iPhone' as a product. While DecoNetwork is tailored for custom decorated apparel you can sell non-decorated products like iPhones, notebooks or anything really.
> 
> *#2 Minimum quantities:*
> Yes. You can set a minimum quantity for a product type (i.e. all t-Shirts) or for a particular product (i.e. Gildan 5000)
> 
> *#3 Edit product details:*
> Absolutely! While we pre-configure all products with the information as supplied by the product vendor you can edit any of the information to match the language you want to portray on your site.
> 
> *#4 Uploading background images*
> You have full access to upload files and customize our skin completely with the Solo Plus and Affiliates level of DecoNetwork. That's how sites such as Under Construction and Stinky Monkey Brand were able to customize their store.
> 
> *#5 Adding jQuery and Video to your site:*
> Yes you can also do this in a similar way to #4. You can edit the CSS or HTML and insert your jQuery or upload your video.
> 
> *Will Wilcom be around:*
> Wilcom has been developing software solutions for the decorated garment industry since 1980 with over 200,000 customers in over 170 countries. We are actually celebrating our 30th anniversary this year! So I can assure you Wilcom is a well grounded and established company with an extensive presence in the industry, and we are not going anywhere! We like what we do to much
> 
> Our head office is based in Sydney, Australia backed by a global team with offices and facilities in the US, UK, Tunisia and Japan. Frequently when people visit our office they are surprised just how big a company we are so if you are ever in Sydney I gladly invite you to drop by!
> 
> Again I hope I've answered your questions but please reply back if you have any more.


* I have since signed up with DecoNetwork and am very happy but do have a question still regarding item #5. 

*Item #5 you mentioned that to add a Video, JQuery, etc. you can upload your file in a similar way to Item #4 which since I have now signed up, I believe is the fckeditor… but when I try to use the fckeditor to upload a javascript file (animatedcollapse.js) the only fckeditor I find leads me directly to an Image folder where it error messages that this is the wrong file type to put there. My question is how and where can one upload a javascript file?*


----------



## dizon

Allen6195 said:


> * I have since signed up with DecoNetwork and am very happy but do have a question still regarding item #5.
> 
> *Item #5 you mentioned that to add a Video, JQuery, etc. you can upload your file in a similar way to Item #4 which since I have now signed up, I believe is the fckeditor… but when I try to use the fckeditor to upload a javascript file (animatedcollapse.js) the only fckeditor I find leads me directly to an Image folder where it error messages that this is the wrong file type to put there. My question is how and where can one upload a javascript file?*


Hi Allen,

Can you trying going to
Manage Store > Apperance > Customize Template CSS > Create custom CSS tab and click the *Select file/image button*

This should open the FCKeditor and allow you to upload your js file.

Once you have uploaded and selected the file, the path to the file will be shown.

Thanks
Dion


----------



## Allen6195

dizon said:


> Hi Allen,
> 
> Can you trying going to
> Manage Store > Apperance > Customize Template CSS > Create custom CSS tab and click the *Select file/image button*
> 
> This should open the FCKeditor and allow you to upload your js file.
> 
> Once you have uploaded and selected the file, the path to the file will be shown.
> 
> Thanks
> Dion


That Worked! Thank you so much! This is the best support I have ever seen!

Allen


----------



## Pwear

All the sites are down currently, any word on when they're expected to go back online?


----------



## dmfelder

This is for rcasner, who sent me a private message from this thread regarding alternative fulfillment companies with websites. Rcasner, I tried to reply, but your private mailbox is full. Either empty it, or call us at 773-486-1702.

Thank you!


----------



## banga

I am looking into buying a DTG Viper and was told that it would also include one years free subscription to a deco website.
I am just starting out really so would this be worth it really?


----------



## brenden

Hi Banga,

Yes you are correct that you get free subscription to DecoNetwork as part of your DTG Viper purchase.

A lot has changed with DecoNetwork over the past 2-3 years and you can see the latest in a recent webinar I conducted at [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cz1MGU5NJWA[/media]. At the main site DecoNetwork.com is a list of actual customers (Customers > Featured Stores) so feel to contact them direct.

Tshirt.com.au is a DTG user as well and you can hear about their DTG and DecoNetwork experience in this short video: Wilcom DecoNetwork Store Owner - S&G Products, Sydney NSW Australia

Of course if you have any direct questions feel free to ask here or PM if you prefer.

All the best with your new machine!


----------



## blackcrest

Hello Brendon, Just a small Idea, can you give the affiliates a place to blog abit. Making sure our affiliates can connect to their respective customer is critical I reckon, it will add human touches and increase sales.

Oh and the other thing. What happen if we cancel our subscription? Can we back up all of the data that we generate? (user database, their designs, etc)

Thanks alot! looking forward to joining DecoNetwork soon!


----------



## banga

brenden said:


> Hi Banga,
> 
> Yes you are correct that you get free subscription to DecoNetwork as part of your DTG Viper purchase.
> 
> A lot has changed with DecoNetwork over the past 2-3 years and you can see the latest in a recent webinar I conducted at [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cz1MGU5NJWA[/media]. At the main site DecoNetwork.com is a list of actual customers (Customers > Featured Stores) so feel to contact them direct.
> 
> Tshirt.com.au is a DTG user as well and you can hear about their DTG and DecoNetwork experience in this short video: Wilcom DecoNetwork Store Owner - S&G Products, Sydney NSW Australia
> 
> Of course if you have any direct questions feel free to ask here or PM if you prefer.
> 
> All the best with your new machine!


WOW very impressive Brenden. I will definitely be using DecoNetwork when I purchase my Viper!


----------



## blackcrest

brenden said:


> Hi Banga,
> 
> Yes you are correct that you get free subscription to DecoNetwork as part of your DTG Viper purchase.
> 
> A lot has changed with DecoNetwork over the past 2-3 years and you can see the latest in a recent webinar I conducted at [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cz1MGU5NJWA[/media]. At the main site DecoNetwork.com is a list of actual customers (Customers > Featured Stores) so feel to contact them direct.
> 
> Tshirt.com.au is a DTG user as well and you can hear about their DTG and DecoNetwork experience in this short video: Wilcom DecoNetwork Store Owner - S&G Products, Sydney NSW Australia
> 
> Of course if you have any direct questions feel free to ask here or PM if you prefer.
> 
> All the best with your new machine!


Waow, what a great deal!! Is the deal available for all viper purchase or is it just in the states and Australia? I'm planning to purchase a viper here in my country, I just hope that you have the deal for the distributor here


----------



## brenden

Hi Blackcrest and Banga,

My reply just now will be brief as I am in Germany and need to head out shortly to visit FESPA in Hamburg. I'll reply in my detail later tonight.

Backup: You can export your customers, orders and products from DecoNetwork so can import them into another system if you wish. Likewise you can import customers into DecoNetwork so if you have a customer list import them and DecoNetwork can send an email template that you design inviting them to your DecoNetwork website plus generate them a username and password if you wish.

Banga: Both DTG brand (Welcome to DTG Digital) and Kornit (Digital printer | DTG, t-shirt printers | garment printing - Kornit) printers come bundled with a DecoNetwork subscription as part of our partnership with these companies. So if you own a machine contact your dealer to ask where your subscription is or if you buy a new one you will get it supplied with it.

Cheers,
Brenden


----------



## blackcrest

brenden said:


> Hi Blackcrest and Banga,
> 
> My reply just now will be brief as I am in Germany and need to head out shortly to visit FESPA in Hamburg. I'll reply in my detail later tonight.
> 
> Backup: You can export your customers, orders and products from DecoNetwork so can import them into another system if you wish. Likewise you can import customers into DecoNetwork so if you have a customer list import them and DecoNetwork can send an email template that you design inviting them to your DecoNetwork website plus generate them a username and password if you wish.
> 
> Banga: Both DTG brand (Welcome to DTG Digital) and Kornit (Digital printer | DTG, t-shirt printers | garment printing - Kornit) printers come bundled with a DecoNetwork subscription as part of our partnership with these companies. So if you own a machine contact your dealer to ask where your subscription is or if you buy a new one you will get it supplied with it.
> 
> Cheers,
> Brenden


Sweet! Just wandering, so if i already using deconetwork will purchasing those printers make my subscription free for 1 year? Do you have any livechat feature? or is integrating livechat to deconetwork is possible? How about a forum? and is there a way to change the default shirt picture in the shirtdesign tool? and is it possible to let user blog inside their stores? Letting them connect with their customers. Last but not least, can customer create an affiliate store as a subdomain to my store domain e.g. website ABC.com, affiliate store affiliate.abc.com. Thank you Brenden! Sorry to barrage you with question


----------



## brenden

Hi blackcrest,

No problem at all! This forum is here to ask questions. I'll address each one in a line:

- The subscription coupon is for new site only to existing site can't apply the coupon bundled with a machine.
- We have live chat coming out for DecoNetwork customers to Wilcom in a few weeks. But as you can paste in any HTML code you can sign up for any chat plugin you like. Check out Funprints and you will see the "help" button on the right side.
- We don't have any native forum or blog software in DecoNetwork but I suggest just signup with Wordpress or other and you can link it from your page or display a feed on a page. In DecoNetwork customers can comment and rate designs and products and people read the comments.
- Yes you can change the images in the designer tool. You can even change the thumbnail and marketing images.
- Yes you can use your own domain name. i.e. www . tshirt123 . com (http://www.tshirt123.com) is the main site and royal . tshirt123 . com (http://royal.tshirt123.com/) is an affiliate store.

Cheers,
Brenden


----------



## blackcrest

is the subscribtion coupon for all offer? is it completely free (including setup and 5%) or is it just partial (only the hosting fee?).


----------



## brenden

Hi,

The coupon is for the monthly subscription fee.


----------



## banga

Brendan
If I set up a demo site would I still be eligible for the free subscription?


----------



## brenden

Hi Simon,

The demo stores you can sign up at Wilcom DecoNetwork Demo Store is have is just an affiliate store demo only. It is not the full fulfillment center system. Therefore you can't start here and update to a full fulfillment center.

Bear in mind, DecoNetwork does not have a lock in contact so you can cancel at any time as it's a month to month subscription.


----------



## blackcrest

Hello Brenden. Several more question pops up. Is there any language support other than english? How is refferral handled (How many days is the cookies retained)?


----------



## brenden

Hi again,

Current langues include:

- English
- French
- German
- Dutch
- Portuguese (almost finished).

Not sure what you mean by referrals? Can you elaborate? And also can you elaborate a little on the cookie question? i.e. what kind of cookies?


----------



## blackcrest

Thx for the answer. No Indonesian?  Big market with 220 million people!! I'll gladly provide free translation  

As for referral, lets say that a website direct a customer to my deconetwork account and that customer purchase somethign. That website will get a referral commision (obviously that website need to be registered first). The example that I can found on the web look like this Zazzle's Affiliate Program - Products for Every Niche

I'm not really good explaining what is cookies, so here is a wikipedia link that explains it  HTTP cookie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. If the cookie last for 30 days, that means any purchase of that customer in 30 days will generate commision to the referral website . This will promote people to share the site . Im pretty sure that you know about this though


----------



## brenden

Hi there,

Thanks for the clarification. No need to explain cookies - I understand them  I was just wondering if what use case you were referring to and now you explained it is related to the affiliate referral.

DecoNetwork does not support a native referral program other than our affiliate store system however we have the ability to insert a third-party affiliate link which inserts scripts on each code. So if you already use an affiliate program you can continue this with DecoNetwork and insert the affiliate code snippet into the affiliate referral code field in the back-end of DecoNetwork.

The affiliate program will use its own cookie or system therefore you should check with them how their system works.

I hope this helps!

Cheers,
Brenden


----------



## JRuacho

brenden said:


> Hi Banga,
> 
> Yes you are correct that you get free subscription to DecoNetwork as part of your DTG Viper purchase.
> 
> A lot has changed with DecoNetwork over the past 2-3 years and you can see the latest in a recent webinar I conducted at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cz1MGU5NJWA. At the main site DecoNetwork.com is a list of actual customers (Customers > Featured Stores) so feel to contact them direct.
> 
> Tshirt.com.au is a DTG user as well and you can hear about their DTG and DecoNetwork experience in this short video: Wilcom DecoNetwork Store Owner - S&G Products, Sydney NSW Australia
> 
> Of course if you have any direct questions feel free to ask here or PM if you prefer.
> 
> All the best with your new machine!


Hi Brenden, 

I bought a DTG Viper too , I just received it last week , who should I contact about the free subscription to DecoNetwork? I spoke to ColDesi and they didn't know much about it ... Excuse my english , thanks in advance.


----------



## redzar

hi brenden:
i read in the "Terms and Conditions" at the sign-up page viz. "_*Connection Fee* means a non-refundable fee that is paid by the Licensee at the time of subscribing to the Service_." is this different from setup fees which is "No setup fees"?
thanks


----------



## brenden

Hi there,

This clause is actually an old clause. We no longer have a set up fee so that can be ignored. Only the subscription fee with no fees up front.


----------



## redzar

Thanks, Brenden.


----------



## printingray

This is something like irritating. What is new with Deco ??


----------



## brenden

Hi PrintingRay,

The new version is version 5 which you get an overview at What's new | DecoNetwork.

New features include:

- A new backend
- Product inventory support
- CorelDRAW vector text
- Price breakdown by quantity
- New improved product category support
- The ability to manage your affiliate stores direct
- Improved website pages management
- Store focus to configure the layout of your store.

We also in BETA of 5.01 which has custom color swatches (great for products that are not white, red or any solid color but patterned or multiple color like tie-dye or camouflage.

The list of new items available really depends on when you last looked at DecoNetwork but we're up to version 5 now.

If you have any particular questions feel free to ping me direct.


Cheers,
Brenden


----------



## mralanc

*Free DecoNetwork Store Setup*

Free DecoNetwork Store Setup. Build your store right now on the DecoNetwork for free. No fees associated. Great designers wanted: https://alancraker.secure-decoration.com/affiliate?as=1


----------



## squadronswag

Anyone know of a good deconetwork website design service?


----------

